# Indirect heating tank



## Thepred (Aug 2, 2018)

Two questions. My tank is about 7 feet away from boiler. Would it be much of a cost saving measure to move it right next to the boiler with say 2 feet of pipe. Seems like a lot of heat loss when the guys could have put it right next to the boiler. Next question is what should my DHW temp be set to. Right now it heats to 180 degrees in the summer. I am single and take two showers a day. I live in a 3000sqf house so tank is pretty big. Can I turn my boiler water temp down. Seems like a waist to heat to 180 all day.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thepred said:


> Two questions. My tank is about 7 feet away from boiler. Would it be much of a cost saving measure to move it right next to the boiler with say 2 feet of pipe. Seems like a lot of heat loss when the guys could have put it right next to the boiler. Next question is what should my DHW temp be set to. Right now it heats to 180 degrees in the summer. I am single and take two showers a day. I live in a 3000sqf house so tank is pretty big. Can I turn my boiler water temp down. Seems like a waist to heat to 180 all day.





We have an important rule here that you ignored:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Like I'm going to give you free advice and not be able to feed my family. Gtfooh.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Thepred... The predator???

To save on hot water you can always put a brick in the tank just like you put in the toilet for flushing. It will save you at least 35$ a month.

You can always turn up the heat in the surrounding room so that it will reduce the amount of time the water heater runs on. If its warm enough you can save up to 25$ on the water heater bill


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Thepred said:


> Two questions. My tank is about 7 feet away from boiler. Would it be much of a cost saving measure to move it right next to the boiler with say 2 feet of pipe. Seems like a lot of heat loss when the guys could have put it right next to the boiler. Next question is what should my DHW temp be set to. Right now it heats to 180 degrees in the summer. I am single and take two showers a day. I live in a 3000sqf house so tank is pretty big. Can I turn my boiler water temp down. Seems like a waist to heat to 180 all day.



you first have to see if the boiler and water heater are compatible for close quarters..


----------

